# 72 ford 3000 injectors leaking down



## mikebo (Oct 8, 2018)

my injectors will not keep feel pressure on them. not sure if injector pump is bad (it has some seepage as seen in photo)








i was refereed to this forum by a friend and he said to reach out to ThepumpguySC. said he had followed ThepumpguySC and all he has seen is good or great reports on his work. So ThepumpguySC if you see this i sure could use some HELP PLEASE SIR. 

can give you some more details if we connect thanks in advance


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for reaching out..
I take it you have to prime or bleed the system every time u want to use it??
Its either the parts that hold the pump pressure are worn or if theres a lift pump on the machine, that's bad.. or both..
But if its gravity fed, then yes, its the inj. pump internals that are worn..
U can click on my screen name to the left & send me a prvt. msg if u need to..


----------



## mikebo (Oct 8, 2018)

up until last week NO SIR. never had to do any bleeding or priming. had to shoot a couple shot's of ether into air breather (that pisses me off) but nothing else. she shut off last week while i was disconnecting bush hog and i have been unable to get her to start back up. when this happened thats when i found injectors had no fuel on them. 







injector pump (only pump that i can see , as for fuel pumps) . seepage has been like that since day i bought tractor (i have owned her for two years)

I know its impossible to diagnose exact problem from SC but any suggestions???


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Loosen the fuel inlet line going into the back of the pump, just to MAKE SURE u have fuel going TO it..
When was the last time the fuel filters were changed?? DO THAT 1st..
There is "supposed to be" a filter screen on the fuel tank outlet tap..on the bottom of the fuel tank.. that gets clogged too.
My meaning here is that, if your not getting any/enough fuel TO THE PUMP, your not gonna get any to the injectors..
So if u change the filters & check that screen in the bottom of the fuel tank & are sure that its GETTING the right amount of fuel.. THEN we can move onto the inj. PUMP.
I'd hate for u to pull a pump for a rebuild only to have the same problem when u get it back, just because u didn't change/check the filters & screens..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

1 thing to watch out for & its A BIGGIE>> When u change the filter.. the big oring MUST be placed UP IN THE FILTER HEAD.. NOT ON the filter..
There is A BIG DIFF. in a Ford filter & a "NAPA" filter.. I'm not saying u cant use a Napa filter, just that there IS a big diff.. & the oring MUST GO "UP IN" the filter head, NOT "ON" the filter.. good luck.


----------

